# Motor cooling



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Be careful. Unintended consequences may get you. Typically colder is better. However that doesn't hold true for DC commutator machines. Certain atmospheric qualities are necessary for the proper operation of brushes and commutation. Removing all moisture can be a bad thing. Like forklifts working in deep freezer warehouses needed special grade brushes. And careful with the lubricants.

Usually ample amounts of fresh clean air forced through the motor works best.


----------



## Vanquizor (Nov 17, 2009)

Major- Is it safe to say your primary concern is com film?

If so are we not basically destroying the film with all the other evils we lay on it in a quick blast down the strip?

I'm trying to understand what additional problems blasting the brush area with a cooling and perhaps even insulating gas for 5-10 second durations cause, because I can clearly see the potential upside...


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm.. What sort of special brushes or type of forklifts are used in deep freeze warehouses?

This seems applicable to where I live.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Vanquizor said:


> Major- Is it safe to say your primary concern is com film?
> 
> If so are we not basically destroying the film with all the other evils we lay on it in a quick blast down the strip?
> 
> I'm trying to understand what additional problems blasting the brush area with a cooling and perhaps even insulating gas for 5-10 second durations cause, because I can clearly see the potential upside...


The comm film is a big part of the system. The whole commutation process is complex. It is more of a black art than science. And yes, I think that heavy current overload during a drag race pass is very detrimental to comm film and commutation process. That is why there are numerous failures in this area. Commonly known as the Zorch  Quickly becomes a plasma ball and ends the day at the track for you


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

akseminole said:


> Hmm.. What sort of special brushes or type of forklifts are used in deep freeze warehouses?
> 
> This seems applicable to where I live.


Places like those warehouses deal the forklift companies and brush cutters to get what they need. If you're having brush issues with your DC motor, I suggest you contact the dealer from whom you purchased it, or look up local forklift service centers, or maybe contact Helwig Carbon. Helwig appears to be willing to assist the DIY EV guy.


----------



## loopylupine (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like it will be in the teens tomorrow there... I think some chilly Fairbanks air circulating on your motor should do the trick 

My main challenge down here in the banana belt of AK is keeping the controller cooled up longer hills... I don't worry much about the motor overheating with the built in fan on the warp9, though I guess in your summer temps you may want the blower. The fan kits look pretty cool, but it may take up too much valuable space in the motor compartment, and would be a challenge to modify, but... it might be all about the look, in which case go for it!


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

super potting...

http://chargedevs.com/features/impr...mal-management-materials-to-reduce-hot-spots/


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

The sc320 looks interesting. Would it work to apply it to a series wound warp 9 or a brushless permanent magnet motor? How could a hobbyist apply this stuff, or should one leave this to the professionals(motor rebuilders)?


----------

